# Fingers Tailpiece Replacement Thumbscrews? (Howard Roberts Fusion III)



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am helping a buddy who has a Gibson Howard Roberts Fusion III. His tailpiece is needing a couple of replacement screws after a dog accident. His dog ran past the guitar and somehow the headstock got caught in the dog's collar. This startled the dog and he ran around with the guitar headstock pinned to his neck while the guitar flailed and smashed into hard furniture, cuboards etc. There is not as much damage as there could have been. Some good dings, a couple of knobs broken off, but the bridge has a few thumbscrews busted off.

It appears these thumbscrews are hard to find. Anyone have some? Know where to buy them? I don't know the size of the screws yet. I have searched the internet and found a thread where someone was looking for them, but no info on the screws.

This is a picture of the bridge (google):










The guitar (google image):


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Are they all brass screws?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm not sure if they're brass or plated.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Words are our friends. You seek thumbscrews for a "Fingers" TAILPIECE. The complete tailpieces are available from ABM (made in Germany, expensive, distributed by Allparts in NA) or from WD Music (made in the Far East and ... less expensive). There is a short version and a long version. The HF Fusion probably used the short version. It's based on the Oettinger tailpiece that is found on nice banjoes, a design that goes back to the 1920s or earlier. The tailpiece is easy to dismantle and the finger sizes can be re-arranged or customized due to its design, as shown on an L-5CES custom-built for Kenny Burrell.










Gibson used these guitar tailpieces on the HF Fusion, Super V and late Johnny Smith models, and continues to use them on their Legrand archtop. Heritage used these for years on their Johnny Smith/Rose archtop and as an option on various other archtops such as the Golden Eagle, Super Eagle, SKB, Henry Johnson and so forth.

The tailpieces, including the screws, are available in various finishes: gold-plated, chrome-plated or a black finish. Not sure if nickel-plating is available. No idea what material is used for the screws on the Asian version. The ABM version is 24-carat-plated bell brass.

I'd start by trying to get ahold of a human being at WD Music - perhaps they have some B-stock or broken ones that they use for parts. In all likelihood, the screw you need has a metric thread, given the manufacturers.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Google brass thumb screw
You'll see some
Size ? I don't know, you have to try different regular on the shelf screw 8-32, 6-32 or metric ?

Go to Home Depot or bring the tail piece to any good hardware store
Home Depot store have some screw size finder close to their screw shelf



https://www.amazon.ca/Brass-Knurled-Length-Threaded-Threads/dp/B005RTF49G








Fastenal Industrial Supplies, OEM Fasteners, Safety Products & More


Fastenal is the largest fastener distributor in North America. Shop our huge selection of OEM, MRO, construction, industrial, and safety products.




www.fastenal.com






I use Stew Mac thread detective kit


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Or aliexpress






Thumb Screw - Consumer Electronics - AliExpress


📷 Steel material with high strength and toughness, protect your thumb screw from damage. Also shop for consumer electronics at best prices on AliExpress!




www.aliexpress.com














You live in Ontario, where ? 
From Montreal, I'm going to a trip in Ontario tomorrow. if I can help you on my road .......


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You are correct, first we need to identify the threads.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

player99 said:


> You are correct, first we need to identify the threads.


Right !


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

30 years ago, Long & McQuade were able extract 3 or 4 replacements through Gibson for me.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Heritage Guitars make a couple of guitars with this type of tailpiece-maybe they would sell you one.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

player99 said:


> You are correct, first we need to identify the threads.


If you have a tap set, use the thread gauge to determine the thread density.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

This came from a 1989 Howard Roberts Fusion II, I think.

It looks like 48 tpi to me? The macro lens messes things up a bit. Threads are about 9/16” long, 14.5mm. 13/128” diameter or 2.7mm. The whole thing is 25/32” or 19.9mm.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

With my Stew Mac thead detective
48 thread per inch with 2.7 mm diam it is a 4-48 bolt

It do not mean is same for player99 tailpiece


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Latole said:


> With my Stew Mac thead detective
> 48 thread per inch with 2.7 mm diam it is a 4-48 bolt
> 
> It do not mean is same for player99 tailpiece


It’s either a #3 ir a #4.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Hammerhands said:


> It’s either a #3 ir a #4.


#3 is 2,4 mm diameter

OP tail piece screw can it be metric


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You guys are amazing! I am not sure if it is standard or metric. 

The Howard Roberts II I think has a 25.5" scale length and the III has 24.75" scale. Does this make the bridges different?

Are the II screws brass or plated that gold that guitar hardware uses?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Guitars scale and parts origin two different things
Many, If not most, guitar with these scale come with far east parts ; metrics

No tap set, no tools , you must go to a good hardware


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Latole said:


> Guitars scale and parts origin two different things
> Many, If not most, guitar with these scale come with far east parts ; metrics


There is apparently the original bridge that is made in Germany, and a knock off from Asia. I read in a forum someone said it was standard, but I will only know for sure if I get the screw and check it against a nut. I will do that soon.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Germany = Europe = metric


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I g


player99 said:


> The Howard Roberts II I think has a 25.5" scale length and the III has 24.75" scale. Does this make the bridges different?
> 
> Are the II screws brass or plated that gold that guitar hardware uses?


I double-checked, It’s a Howard Roberts Fusion, it’s 24.75 for sure, not a II. I would like to try the II if it’s 25.5.

You can sort of see the construction of this broken screw, the inner metal is orange and almost black in some light.

Maybe pitch is 0.5mm?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> I g
> 
> 
> I double-checked, It’s a Howard Roberts Fusion, it’s 24.75 for sure, not a II. I would like to try the II if it’s 25.5.
> ...


I am not sure which ones but the older HR guitars are the longer scale.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> This came from a 1989 Howard Roberts Fusion II, I think.
> 
> It looks like 48 tpi to me? The macro lens messes things up a bit. Threads are about 9/16” long, 14.5mm. 13/128” diameter or 2.7mm. The whole thing is 25/32” or 19.9mm.


I wish clock makers were still in every town because that's who could make those. Model steam engine builders come to mind too.

The better hardware stores have a place to check threads on nuts bolts you bring in.
Ottawa Fastener in Bells Corners (I think you're in the Ottawa region?) has one, so do some of the Home Hardware stores.


----------

